# Help with italian nationality



## Dean Valsesia

Hi. 
Sorry if this has been asked before. 
I am looking into get my Italian nationality. Both my grandparents were Italian born and emigrated the uk in around 1935. Both retained their Italian status. My father has recently acquired his Italian nationality and passport via “jure *sanguinis. 
Does this help my case applying via my father's status or do I have to go back to my grandparents documents. 

Thanks*


----------



## NickZ

You go to the last recognized Italian citizen. In this case your Dad. It should be relatively simple only requiring your birth certificate.


----------



## Dean Valsesia

Thanks for that. 
I wasn't sure because my dad has only recently received his Italian nationality. 
I will start taking the first steps. 

Regards

Dean


----------



## NickZ

Technically you always only go to your parents. The only reason to go further is to prove your parent was Italian at the time of your birth.


----------



## Dean Valsesia

Thanks. So the fact that my dad only recently obtained his papers would that count as Italian at the time of my birth. Ie he qualified therfore was always Italian?


----------



## NickZ

If he received citizenship from one of his parents then he was a citizen at birth. All the consulate did was recognize this.


----------



## Dean Valsesia

That's great, thanks for your help.


----------



## accbgb

Dean Valsesia said:


> Thanks. So the fact that my dad only recently obtained his papers would that count as Italian at the time of my birth. Ie he qualified therfore was always Italian?


For the record, when Italian citizenship jure sanguinis is recognized, the concept is that your father was an Italian citizen from the moment of his birth. The fact was recognized later in life, but the event occurred when he was born.

Since your father was born an Italian citizen, all of his children are also born Italian citizens, regardless of whether they were born before or after his recognition. And, should you have any already, this applies to your children as well.

Having said that, how old are you? Some consulates used to allow a recognized citizen to file a "delayed" Notification of Birth for their children. After I was recognized by the NYC consulate in 2008, I filed the form necessary to register my then 22 year-old son's birth (Vital Records) and received his citizenship letter 10 days later. Not all consulates do this, but some are known to have done it in the past, so it's worth a try.


----------



## AlexanderRomano

Dean Valsesia said:


> Thanks for that.
> I wasn't sure because my dad has only recently received his Italian nationality.
> I will start taking the first steps.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dean


Hi Dean im in a similaire situation except I am Irish and my father has always had an italian passport since birth. Can you tell me how you went about getting your citizenship if at all yet? I am looking to acquire mine. thank you for any assisstance. Alexander


----------



## Dean Valsesia

Hi sorry didn't see your post until now. I have started my process, obtained original birth certificate ( expat born in Libya so not straight forward!) 

I received a very helpful post laying out what you need which I have pasted below. 
Ps would you have any idea what to pay a local Italian cash in hand for manual work? 

Post

Ok well that's all pretty easy then.here is a list of what you will need.
An original of your birth certificate that the embassy will keep - not sure if you can order online the UK but easy to do here. If you are married or divorced or both you will need originals of these too.
You need to have all 3 documents translated by an approved translator - there will be a list on the Italian embassy UK website.
You then need to have the 3 original English docs apostle by your UK government to prove they are original and true documents.
Your Italian embassy over there has a register online to make a booking so do that and then you should be ready to take yours proof in, basically they will open your dads file and see that you are a continuation of his citizenship so you shouldn't need any details about that.
There will be an aire form to complete which is Italian residents living abroad which they send your family comune.


----------

